# Linguine Arlecchino



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

3 oz. olive oil
1-1/2cCup cherry tomatoes (halved)
12 large scampi
1/2 # medium scallops
12 Manila clams
1 tablespoon fresh garlic (chopped)
pinch red pepper flakes
1 cup dry white wine
1 # linguine, cooked to al dente according to package directions
pinch fresh parsley (chopped)
&nbsp

&nbsp

In a large saute pan over medium-high heat, heat olive oil until hot.
Add tomatoes, scampi, scallops, clams, garlic, red pepper flakes and white wine. 
Cook until liquid is reduced by two-thirds. Add linguine and cook until pasta is heated through. 
Serve immediately, garnishing each plate with parsley. 
&nbsp


----------

